# hudson racer



## dan price (Oct 14, 2016)

found this bike from a old bmx collector
wanted to id the date made and general value


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2016)

Kool!


----------



## dan price (Oct 14, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Kool!



so what do you know about the hudson racer?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2016)

Same as Miami bikes I believe. hoofhearted, chitown and fordsnake are the resident go-to's


----------



## locomotion (Oct 14, 2016)

very kool, except those handlebars look out of place, but the "patina" seems all even!!!
don't know anything about it unfortunately can't help

do you have a close-up of the first 6" of the down tube?  why does it look thicker?


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 14, 2016)

This bike is a Bean -Chamberlain Mfg from Hudson MI, the company was sold to Miami around 1909.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet.

Coshocton Daily Age (Coshocton, OH), April 20 1901:






Nevada State Journal (Reno), June 25, 1905:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 14, 2016)

Standard Spoke and Nipple, man.

Detroit Free Press, November 25th 1903:


----------



## locomotion (Oct 21, 2016)

well with a bent down tube and a replaced front wheel and hub
this bike was involved in an accident
unfortunate, brings the value way down


----------



## dan price (Oct 21, 2016)

locomotion said:


> well with a bent down tube and a replaced front wheel and hub
> this bike was involved in an accident
> unfortunate, brings the value way down



well if you say it that right 
thats your opinion
but real person rode and actually raced the bike and used it 
so it is really kooler ..than non used collections ..
real bikers respect battel wounds 
i guess if you never raced 
u will never know..


----------



## locomotion (Oct 22, 2016)

dan price said:


> well if you say it that right
> thats your opinion
> but real person rode and actually raced the bike and used it
> so it is really kooler ..than non used collections ..
> ...




yeah I have never raced, you got me
and I am far from a real biker, don't even own a motorcycle, I am just a regular small time bike collector
not pretending to be anything more


----------



## locomotion (Oct 22, 2016)

just a few more picture really helped
thanks Dan


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2016)

dan price said:


> found this bike from a old bmx collector






dan price said:


> real person rode and actually raced the bike and used it



Maybe it was the BMX guy who rode and crashed it.
Cool Bike.  It must be worth what you paid.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 22, 2016)

The Corbin Duplex brake arm dates to about 1904, which seems about right for the rest of the bike - value estimates are pretty subjective so I'll leave that to others.


----------



## dan price (Oct 22, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> The Corbin Duplex brake arm dates to about 1904, which seems about right for the rest of the bike - value estimates are pretty subjective so I'll leave that to others.



thanks for your imput .. more is welcome..


----------



## dan price (Oct 22, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Maybe it was the BMX guy who rode and crashed it.
> Cool Bike.  It must be worth what you paid.



by the looks of it prob before bmx was invented  .. maybe it was crashed into a locomotion


----------



## dan price (Oct 22, 2016)

dan price said:


> by the looks of it prob before bmx was invented  .. maybe it was crashed into a locomotion



incase maybe someone will see a value in it .. its for sale in as is condition nothing to hide on this bike ask for any picks i will be happy to send them


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bent frame is serious to me and I'd pass on it if it was for sale. As far a sentimental value it's what ever you value it to your self but don't think you'll get a pretty penny for it if you sell it. So I'd enjoy it then pass it on to a family member who appreciates the sentimental value as you do.


----------



## dan price (Oct 22, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Bent frame is serious to me and I'd pass on it if it was for sale. As far a sentimental value it's what ever you value it to your self but don't think you'll get a pretty penny for it if you sell it. So I'd enjoy it then pass it on to a family member who appreciates the sentimental value as you do.



thanks thats good advise


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 22, 2016)

Just a quick note for Dan Price:

I think if it's "For Sale" then I'm sure it's supposed to be listed in the For Sale section with a price and not here with "it's For Sale" and  "ask for any pics".

I love the head badge… it's unique and beautiful!!


----------



## dan price (Oct 22, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> Just a quick note for Dan Price:
> 
> I think if it's "For Sale" then I'm sure it's supposed to be listed in the For Sale section with a price and not here with "it's For Sale" and  "ask for any pics".
> 
> I love the head badge… it's unique and beautiful!!



your right  -- its not for sale  here now    sorry for the confusion


----------



## locomotion (Oct 23, 2016)

dan price said:


> your right  -- its not for sale  here now    sorry for the confusion





Dan, you are really shady!!!
You tried to sell it to me, without mentioning the wheel and frame problems, until I insisted seeing the extra pictures for a week

so just put it in the "for sale" section and stop wasting people's time or fishing for offers


----------



## locomotion (Oct 23, 2016)

...


----------



## dan price (Oct 23, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Dan, you are really shady!!!
> You tried to sell it to me, without mentioning the wheel and frame problems, until I insisted seeing the extra pictures for a week
> 
> so just put it in the "for sale" section and stop wasting people's time or fishing for offers




yea thats right
 its gone 
just like you 
move on
and for way more than your lowball atempts
good luck 
on your next 
hostage
 find a new hobbie


----------

